# Jealousy



## kudra23 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi !
Brodie is my 4 year old cockapoo. He's always been protective of me and his food. I tried to coach him away from that at a young age, but it's always been a little bit around. Yesterday I adopted Gracie, a cockapoo puppie. 

Brodie, is being very jealous of her, and just plain old mean. He hasn't bit her, so far it's all growling and barking. Brodies always been friendly to other dogs in the house. I'm not sure how to fix this. I've been working hard to be the pack leader all along, but i need some specific advice on what to do. 

It may sound silly, but i've actually been barking back at him when he's growling at Gracie. I'm feeding him first, and giving him loads of love and affection. 

Help!!

Thanks
jenn


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey how old is Gracie. 

is Brodie neutered. 

give him time, he has probably worked out that she is not a visitor and is hear to stay. 

how did you introduce them, i good was sometimes is to introduce them on neutral territory. 

would love to see photos of them.


----------



## kudra23 (Dec 25, 2009)

Brodie is neutered. I introduced them outside - on the driveway. I'd post a pic - but I'm not sure how. 

Gracie is also really crying when I leave and at night. I'm picking up a crate on Sunday for her. I've never heard such a loud noise come from such a small being...i'm home for a few days - but i'm going back to work after the xmas break, and i'm hoping she'll be okay. any advice to get her ready?

Brodie is not crate trained. 

Thanks


----------



## WhosABear (Dec 14, 2009)

*Bear*

It is absolutly amazing the loud noises that can come from such a small cockapoo puppy. Bear is 3 months now, but was only 8 weeks when I got her and we tried crating her and using a doggy gate to put her in a small room. She cried and barked so loudly (for endless hours). But I am happy to report that she has completely stopped. I tire her out before she goes in her room and I let her fall asleep with me and then i put her in her area. 
As far as jealousy goes I can't help you out there. We have a cat who is extremely jealous of Bear, but Bear just wants to make friends with everyone!


----------

